# Hello from Lake Lanier, Georgia



## needaboatguy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello all,

New sailboat owner here. I've been checking out this forum for a while now and just got my first sailboat. Well, it's actually been a month now. It's a Jeanneau Fantasia and boy did it need a lot of TLC. It had been sitting for a few years and needed attention from bow to stern! We should have it out sailing in a few more weekends though and we're excited. 

Okay, it's time for me to get back to the boat. It's window leak and hull covering replacement weekend.

Cheers, 
Francis


----------

